

Ask HN: Looking for a specific user stylesheet for HN.  - vehemoth

A few weeks ago there was a post here with an improvement (IMO) to the HN design. I'm looking for that again but can't find it. Can anyone point me in the right direction?<p>Screeny: i.imgur.com/a5cCKgD.gif
======
bocanaut
its the HipsterNews Chromium Extension
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hipsternews/midncc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hipsternews/midnccdcbhikpniledkdhojbhdnkkkdb)

~~~
vehemoth
Many thanks! And bummer for no FF support.

